# اقتراح اتمنى قبوله



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

*اقتراح اتمنى قبوله*

*كنت بقترح لو ينفع روك يعملنا الصور بطريقه اسهل يعنى بدون برامج copy  و بعدين paste  ده حكيون اريح كتير على كل الاعضاء لان الناس بتكسل تنزل الصور و انا بصراحه بكسل اشارك فى منتدى الكمبيوتر بسبب ان باخد وقت طويل فى رفع الصور ياريت يا روك تريحنا كلنا و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك سلام و نعمه المسيع تكون مع حبايبنا*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

*معنديش كلمه غير ربنا يكون فى عونك يا روك*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*ياريت توضح قصدك يا مينو عاوز افهم *


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *معنديش كلمه غير ربنا يكون فى عونك يا روك*



ربنا يكون فى عونك يا روك فعلا بس انا حاسس من كلامك انتى عايزه تقولى انا معنديش دم هههههههههههههه ممكن اعرف انتى تقصدى ايه و لو كنتى تقصدى ان روك مشغوول و انا معرفش انه مشغوول يبقى ممكن حضرتك تقومى بالحكايه دى او مينا هوت

و انا اقصد يا yes or no  ان بدل ما نرفع الصور ببرنامج و نقعد وقت طويل نتعمل للصور نسخ و طبع على طول علشان نسهل العمليه و تبقى اسرع و نقدر ننسخ مواضيع بالكامل


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2006)

*طبعا مسألة copy & paste مش ممكن عملها خالص, لكن في خاصية رفع الملفات في المنتدى, ليه ما نستعملها؟*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*صح يا روك كلامك مظبوط جدااا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

مش فاهم ليه لا يا روك ده حيكون اسهل كتير و كمان انا مش بعرف ارفع بدون البرنامج و كمان انا مش لاقى كلمه Browse فى المنتدى بس لو عملناها بالطريقه اللى بقول عليها حتسهل كتير صدقنى 
منتظر رد حضرتك
ربنا يباركك
سلام و نعمه


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 مارس 2006)

على فكرة لو حولت نمط الرد الى النمط المتقدم ممكن تقدر تنسخ الصور من اي سايت تاني وتلصق شغاله تمام معايا


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*صحيح, النسخ من موقع ثاني الي الوضع المتقدم ممكن جدا, لكن النسخ من الجهاز الى الوضع المتقدم غير ممكن بالمرة...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (31 مارس 2006)

لا انا مش قصدى من جهاز يا زعيم انا اقصد انه يكون من موقع لموقع او من صفحه فى برنامج الوورد بحيث ينقل الكلام بنفس اللون و تنقل معه الصور


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*اذا بهذه الصورة, عدل من لوحة التحكم طريقة وضع المواضيع الى الوضع المتقدم و حيكون زي ما بدك*


----------



## pola (31 مارس 2006)

كلامك صح يا روك
 و يا جماعة لا ينفعع عمل copy , past 
من على الجهاز


----------

